# uml datei als word dokument oder ähnliches?



## helpseeker (22. Mrz 2008)

hi ich habe mit omondo in eclipse eine uml datei erstellt.

Ist es möglich diese irgendwie in Word , Powerpoint oder ein sonstiges Format zu ändern?
ich möchte nur das diagramm haben


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2008)

*verschieb*
Als Bild exportieren und dann im Programm deiner Wahl einfügen.


----------

